# Another trip over to the dark side.



## Schroedc (Oct 12, 2014)

So I bought a big drum sander and got it all set up and of course a guy wants to break it in right away, Ran some Walnut, Paduak, and what appears to be Brazillian Rosewood through and decided to build a few boxes with the stuff to see if I could. The walnut one was supposed to have feet similar to the others but a whoopsie on the router table sent a foot across the shop and I couldn't find it to glue back on so I cut the bottom flat. Probably gong to wrap the base to give it some proportion but maybe not as one of my kids has already expressed interest in it. The lids are from some smaller pieces of curly maple I recently got and the handles on each box were done on my disc sander from the same species of wood as the box. Multiple coats of Watco Danish Oil and then buffed them out tonight after a weekend of drying. Built a spline sled for the table saw and used some thin maple to do splines that matched the lids.

I can see more of this stuff in my future if I get time between the turning I have to do.

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2014)

Headed down a very slippery slope!!!!!!!!! They all look very nice Colin- The foot that got away- I have done that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looking good Colin. What does the inside look like?


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 12, 2014)

Very nice Colin!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2014)

Purrrrrty. I really like so many things about them. The paduak and maple really work well together. I can't remember ever combining the two - it looks great.


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2014)

Colin, that's really nice! The contrast is great, and that maple pops beautifully! Stick with the flat work, leave that turning stuff to others!  Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 12, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Looking good Colin. What does the inside look like?



Inside? You are supposed to be able to open them???? I knew I made a mistake.....

I'll take a couple pictures tomorrow.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Oct 12, 2014)

Awesome work, Colin! You're definitely skilled beyond just turning and should take more frequent trips over to the "dark" side. I'd imagine that you might even be able to sell a few in your shop.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 12, 2014)

Also, my wife was peeking over my shoulders as I was looking at your pics - she really like them too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 12, 2014)

Colin - Those are really nice!. So what about leaving a tenon on the bottom....
Then rounding the corners after the splines are dry.... :

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Colin - Those are really nice!. So what about leaving a tenon on the bottom....
> Then rounding the corners after the splines are dry.... :



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 13, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Looking good Colin. What does the inside look like?



Here's a shot of the inside, I didn't buff the inside obviously. The bottom is a piece of unlabeled something thin I had around, Probably mahogany. Cut a groove in the sides before assembly and inserted the bottom when I glued it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## LarryLeeK (Nov 24, 2014)

Very nice boxes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chad85 (Dec 14, 2014)

They are really nice boxes. How thick are the boards you use? I'm new to box making and was wondering how thin you could go. Also is there plans on making boxes.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2014)

Chad85 said:


> They are really nice boxes. How thick are the boards you use? I'm new to box making and was wondering how thin you could go. Also is there plans on making boxes.




I've gone down to 3/8 of an inch or so but depending on the size of the box used as thick as 5/8. As far as plans, I made these up as I went along but I'm sure if you google box plans there are a number of options out there. Also, If you have a Barnes and Noble near you in the handcraft section there are usually a few good books on doing small boxes.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 14, 2014)

Nicely done! Still trying to get my head around the chucking method for things like this...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chad85 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! Still trying to get my head around the chucking method for things like this...



Jam chucks man, jam chucks. And you got to poke the chisel in and withdraw it at nearly the speed of light!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out who and why doing flat work is the "dark side"? Why isn't spinning wood really fast on a big fancy machine the "dark side"? Hmmm, answer me that Mr Wizard. I'm pretty sure Darth Vader had a wood lathe hidden in the recesses of the Death Star.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Why isn't spinning wood really fast on a big fancy machine the "dark side"?



It definitely is!!!!!!! All praise the Flat Worker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 14, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who and why doing flat work is the "dark side"? Why isn't spinning wood really fast on a big fancy machine the "dark side"? Hmmm, answer me that Mr Wizard. I'm pretty sure Darth Vader had a wood lathe hidden in the recesses of the Death Star.



Of course he did... That mask is clearly a faceshield/respirator designed for woodturning. Plus, the death star was a sphere... Who would want to conquer the universe in a floating cube?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Of course he did... That mask is clearly a faceshield/respirator designed for woodturning. Plus, the death star was a sphere... Who would want to conquer the universe in a floating cube?




The Borg did.........


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> I'm pretty sure Darth Vader had a wood lathe hidden in the recesses of the Death Star.



In fact the Death Star was MADE on a giant lathe.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 14, 2014)

> In fact the Death Star was MADE on a giant lathe.



Was not. It was made by those droid / robot things and the guys with giant clam shells on their heads. I think the definition of the "dark side" is nearly always the opposite activity or position from the one taken by the person making the distinction. Since in a large enough population you typically end up with nearly a 50/50 mix of preferences for two any selected polar opposite activity (e.g alpine vs Nordic skiing; fishing with bait vs fishing with artificials; blonds vs brunetts vs redheads {wait, that one might not work}), everything is the "dark side" to half the population.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Was not. It was made by those droid / robot things and the guys with giant clam shells on their heads. I think the definition of the "dark side" is nearly always the opposite activity or position from the one taken by the person making the distinction. Since in a large enough population you typically end up with nearly a 50/50 mix of preferences for two any selected polar opposite activity (e.g alpine vs Nordic skiing; fishing with bait vs fishing with artificials; blonds vs brunetts vs redheads {wait, that one might not work}), everything is the "dark side" to half the population.



I've always heard that amateur statisticians from central Oregon are from the inner core of the dark side.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I've always heard that amateur statisticians from central Oregon are from the inner core of the dark side.



My son is a Decision Science (Statistics) Major at North Texas. They can pontificate, I know that.......


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

Tony said:


> My son is a Decision Science (Statistics) Major at North Texas. They can pontificate, I know that.......



If he ever gets bored with statistics advise him to go back for a degree in actuarial science.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> If he ever gets bored with statistics advise him to go back for a degree in actuarial science.



He's Minoring in Economics, what the hell is another numbers-based boring degree??????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 14, 2014)

> I've always heard that amateur statisticians from central Oregon are from the inner core of the dark side.



Who you callin' amateur? I don't even rate that status. No argument I could be from way inside the dark side. But I do know it's possible to make statistics produce any answer your little heart desires. Do you think we've subverted this thread far enough from the original now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

It keeps it on top - front and center. No subversion just a bunch of friendly bumps with ancillary content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2014)

Plus y'all is funny.


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 15, 2014)

I would like to express my sincere appreciation to the Wood Barter Board for creating this forum. And to all of you who have allowed me the freedom to express and explain my understanding about this concept of "dark side". And all of you who have provided explanation and clarification are endeared to me. Thank you all very much. And in closing I'd like to say that all of you who insinuated that making things out of wood with flat sides is somehow wrong, connected to the "dark side" which infers evil and badness and Satan and stuff. You should all be ashamed of yourselves. Soooo very ashamed that you should send beautiful free wood to all of us who embrace all types of wood working without prejudice or contempt. I'll be watching my mailbox. Sincerely, Doug, your friendly pot stirrer

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree Doug I'm a bi artisan . . . well a bi hacker as well. And if my negotiations for a scroll saw pan out I'll try to be a tri artisan hacker. I'm a political atheist and also strive to be a woodworking medium atheist as well. Get-r-done.


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> I would like to express my sincere appreciation to the Wood Barter Board for creating this forum. And to all of you who have allowed me the freedom to express and explain my understanding about this concept of "dark side". And all of you who have provided explanation and clarification are endeared to me. Thank you all very much. And in closing I'd like to say that all of you who insinuated that making things out of wood with flat sides is somehow wrong, connected to the "dark side" which infers evil and badness and Satan and stuff. You should all be ashamed of yourselves. Soooo very ashamed that you should send beautiful free wood to all of us who embrace all types of wood working without prejudice or contempt. I'll be watching my mailbox. Sincerely, Doug, your friendly pot stirrer



Very eloquent Doug, I couldn't have said it better myself! I will also be watching my mailbox, for I feel I have been slighted also by the Turners

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry folks, I think I'll be spending quite a bit of time on all kinds of projects to determine the possibilities of all aspects of the force, er, woodworking so no extra wood to send out for free.........

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 20, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Was not. It was made by those droid / robot things and the guys with giant clam shells on their heads. I think the definition of the "dark side" is nearly always the opposite activity or position from the one taken by the person making the distinction. Since in a large enough population you typically end up with nearly a 50/50 mix of preferences for two any selected polar opposite activity (e.g alpine vs Nordic skiing; fishing with bait vs fishing with artificials; blonds vs brunetts vs redheads {wait, that one might not work}), everything is the "dark side" to half the population.


I thought that argument was settled in the book the River Why bait vs fly there is only one answer BUT: the argument as to artificals such as spinners or plugs even fitting into the fishing argument connundrum ................ I say "the ultimate high-is Tarpon on fly"


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> I say "the ultimate high-is Tarpon on fly"



I've never fly fished at all but if Tarpon really do hit a fly (do they really bother with such small bait or you pullin our leg?) that would tunz of fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I've never fly fished at all but if Tarpon really do hit a fly (do they really bother with such small bait or you pullin our leg?) that would tunz of fun.


these are pretty big ole flys , Bahia Honda bridge just south 7 mile bridge and marthon , tarpon stacked like cordwood, flys mimic finger mullet , and also crab flys, they are gluttons on falling tide, dont land many atall but the bite, run and jumps in the first minute, will blow your mind, nothin lke it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh yeah, they eat flies. I think they've been fly fishing for tarpon in Florida since the early 1930's. This box holds quite a few of my favorite tarpon flies (for Campeche anyway)
http://i.Rule #2/v58t3o9.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------

